# Neil Tedesco (Tragic)



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

It has been reported on another site by reputable sources, that Neil Tedesco from Adventure Bound died yesterday in a diving accident.

I'm shocked and saddened.

After watching the "Solo" documentary last night, it reinforces the dangers involved in our sport and the need to be vigilent with matters relating to safety when on the water.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Whast adventure bound ?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Whast adventure bound ?


Wopfish, just about the best fishing show on TV mate. Check out TVS Channel 31 at 20:00 Thursday night's or re-runs on Saturdays and Sundays (not sure what time though).

Neil was a great presenter and seemed like a nice guy.

In last night's repeat episode he was tangling with huge kingies hooked on live frigate tuna down at Jervis Bay.

Sad to hear of his death.

Marty


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee , thats a shock , he was a nice guy and a great presenter and top fisherman , very sad , adventure bound is my favourite show , i guess that will be the end of it now , the other guys in the show must be devistated , very sad indeed


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dont think Ive seen the show - but have seen clips of his I think down in JB downrigging for the kings from his boat on you tube - pretty exciting stuff.

Sad to hear about him passing - does anyone know what happened during the dive ? I dive myself ( not much now ) and it all seems pretty safe but in reality It can go pair shaped in a moments notice and unless your ready to respond accordingly there are few options availableto you under the water


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I heard about it at work today, as everyone else the best fishing show, best presenter and all round top bloke. (Edit) Have found out what exactly happend. Neil was training for some serious free diving (deep water). What happend is, is what is called "Shallow Water Blackout". Neil was in the Frankston pool training to slow his heart rate down a skill that free divers reley on to be able to travers such deep waters without the aid of scuba gear. He was wearing a heavier the usual weight belt to hold him down, but unfourtantly he had blacked out while on the bottom of the pool. I have to stress that all this was supervised and at regular intervals he was to give the ok, but this did not happen and he drowned. The supervisers tryed to ressusitate him but failed    .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shallow_water_blackout
RIP Neil


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Sad to see Neil go this way, just goes to show that you never no when your number is up. Neil was a very cool and calculated guy who has taken many risks in life and to end his life in this way is tragic, as you can see from his shows was passionate about his fishing. He will be sadly missed. Last year one of my friends died the same way shallow breathing during free diving. Regards Sliderman


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

Looks like tonight's Adventure Bound episode will be a tribute show to Neil. Melbourne and Adelaide got the show earlier this week but not sure about the other capital cities.

TVS Channel 31 on free-to-air analogue tonight 8pm.

http://www.adventurebound.com.au/

Marty


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

It was on last night for Melbourne. The next couple of shows will be the very last session of filming before his untimely death you will notice how close Andrew Clark was to Neil He almost could not talk and you could see he was hurting very much. He also stated that Neils brother had requested that the last 2 episodes be shown. Unfortunately this may be the end of Adventure Bound  Andrew did state he is unsure of the direction to go now as Nail was the show.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

RIP

Great show and he came across as a great person and mate


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Sad news 
RIP


----------

